

Have you tried Angular yet? - ctataryn
http://basementcoders.com/2011/08/episode-41-interview-with-igor-minar-of-angularjs/
Really cool Javascript framework.  Assumes nothing about your back-end, so long as it can produce XML or JSON.  Open source &#38; being backed by Google.  Has a lot of advantages over Backbone.js
======
ctataryn
Sorry HN, my little VPS couldn't handle you! I've reconfigured Apache and
splurged on some more RAM. Should be good now.

